# In Memory of Addy



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

Guys, I have some pretty bad news. As you know, Bonnie was pregnant, and I wasn't sure on my doe, Scout. I also stated how my doe Addy was being VERY lethargic and sickly.

Bonnie: The good news here, Bonnie and her new baby Nonna are doing great. Perfect angels of health. Nonna is only one month old but she is already weaning herself, she relys mostly on grass, feed and water, and I rarely see her suckle.

Scout: As I suspected, she was indeed pregnant. She had a doeling, however, it was born very premature. It hadn't begun life before it was born. Scout is doing fine though.

Addy: Her previous owner told me she had never been bred, however, this was proven wrong. She was carrying twins from one of the previous owners bucks, but they were too born very premature. The boy and girl hadn't even developed hooves, just little yellow pockets of gel on their feet. Addy is currently in a critical state, unable to move. The second baby was formed wrong and got stuck in her. I managed to pull her out. My mother had left for work shortly after she had birthed the first baby and she assumed this was the only one. I came home from school, six hours later, and Addy was still in labor with the stuck kid. Addy couldn't even lift her head. I got out and buried the second kid, but Addy is still very sickly. I managed to get her some water, but her breathing is labored and she cannot move. Will she be okay? I feel so bad for her. I would hate to have to put her down, the kids were beautiful and she is a valuable doe, very close to my heart. Will she be alright? She birthed the second kid 30 minutes ago.

Why did both does birth prematurely? Milk had not even begun to form in their udders. Is something wrong with my herd?


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

She is currently resting in my lap, still unable to move much


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry  do you have a vet you can call?

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @Ferguson K


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

I would call a vet most definitely. She will probably need antibiotics after that but also, has she passed the placenta? That is a very traumatic birth.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm sorry about the kids they lost  

Have you been able to get Addy's temperature?  Had she continued to have a poor appetite after your last post?
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/worryingly-lethargic-goat.35292/page-3#post-475296

I think you really really need to get a vet there, good luck.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

You really should call a vet. People on here may know what to do, but this is beyond internet assistance. Sorry, I'm being blunt because she could die, and quickly.


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't have an on call vet, and I am home alone, no one is able to drive me with her to the vet. She hasn't passed afterbirth yet, and she hasn't eaten anything but I don't expect her to soon. She seems like she is in a lot of pain


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

Is there anything I can do for her here? I am staying with her right now


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2017)

She needs to be able to pass afterbirth
She should be seen by the vet. She may need antibiotics or flushed.

offer some molasses in warm water and see if she will drink it- this may give her enough boost to get up

we just dump the far upside down into a water bucket probably 1/4 cup
stir

There are many reasons for premature labor but I would be looking closely at her parasite level- what do the inner membranes of the lower eyelid look like? What color?
Nutritional deficiencies are also a big factor


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

Unfortunately, it sounds like a vet will be the only chance to save her but I may be wrong and there could be hope. I am wigh @NH homesteader on this could kill her and fast.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2017)

hooves at birth are gel like- soft they are not hard yet the tips especially will peel off after kidding then the hoof hardens


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> hooves at birth are gel like- soft they are not hard yet the tips especially will peel off after kidding then the hoof hardens


Yes I know, I've birthed a few live babies as well. These hooves though weren't hooves at all, entirely gel


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

She is not able to move at all, or even hold her head up. I carried her inside the shelter onto some towels for comfort, and set some water beside her.


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 8, 2017)

Im so sorry, this sounds like something that happened with my first ewe Belle. It didnt end up well so I pray Addy can pull through for you.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

Can you pull down her lower eyelid and tell us what color the inner surface of her eyelid is?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 8, 2017)

What is her temperature?

How hard has she been pushing?
This is NOT normal. My goats are able to jump onto the milk stand within 30 minutes after they give birth.

How did you pull the kid? Did you really have to work on it? How easily did it come out.

I haven't experienced it, but I'd be concerned about a ruptured uterus. Or torn uterus. 

What is the does temp?
Did you give the molasses water?

ETA at this point I don't think it's a placenta issue. It hasn't been long enough for it to present these kinds of symptoms. 

I hate to say this, but you need to prepare yourself…


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm not sure what I'm looking for, but it looks the same as all of the other goats. I tried pulling back her eyelid but I couldn't, there wasn't much to pull back. I saw her eye around the brown part though, and in that case it is a normal grey eye color


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> What is her temperature?
> 
> How hard has she been pushing?
> This is NOT normal. My goats are able to jump onto the milk stand within 30 minutes after they give birth.
> ...


No one was home when she started birthing the second kid so I have no idea how hard she was pushing, but she was definitely very exhausted. The kid wasn't positioned right, it's head was turned backwards and was harder to push out. It took some effort to get the kid out as easily as I could, I pulled it by its front legs but didn't yank it. I don't have a thermometer to take her temp, and I don't have any molasses. To be frank, I don't know what molasses is. It has been an hour and a half since I got the kid out, and still no afterbirth. Though, she is very exhausted and still hasn't moved. I don't think her body has the energy to get rid of it


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2017)

you need to call someone and get her to the vet asap


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> vet asap


Ditto


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

Folks have all given as much advise as possible. She needs medical intervention at this point. There are no other options.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 8, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Folks have all given as much advise as possible. She needs medical intervention at this point. There are no other options.


Exactly. 

It's hard to help with situations like this. Especially when the basics cannot be done, like taking the temp. 

@Lanthanum I'm not trying to be rude here, but this really shows the importance of at least having a thermometer on hand. I know many have told you this in another thread when you were dealing with sick goats. No body wants to see you or the goats go through this.  

Please, next time you are "in town" spend the $5 and at least get a thermometer. 
Knowing the temperature is vital. This is the first thing vets ask.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> No body wants to see you or the goats go through this.


No, we don't. As someone who is very empathetic, it breaks my heart to see an animal suffering and knowing what I would be feeling if it were mine. Vet care is a necessity with animal husbandry, this was shared in a previous post as well. If I were close to you, as with most any of these folks here, I would be over with the needed things to attempt without a vet but we are not. At this point I doubt she will survive without a vet even if there were things on hand.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 8, 2017)

A lot of vets can come out to you.

Can you call one?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

Molasses is a by product of converting sugar cane or sugar beets into sugar. It is basically a thick syrup. The sugar would give her a boost, think children that ate too much candy. Honey or Karo syrup would work just as well.

I genuinely hope that your goat makes it. I hate that you are there alone, having to face this by yourself.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree with what every one else said - she needs a vet.  I definitely would be suspecting a ruptured uterus also at this point also.  So sorry you are having to deal with this.


----------



## Alibo (Mar 8, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> I'm not sure what I'm looking for, but it looks the same as all of the other goats. I tried pulling back her eyelid but I couldn't, there wasn't much to pull back. I saw her eye around the brown part though, and in that case it is a normal grey eye color




Her eyelid membranes were grey? If that is the case, she is severely anemic! Drench her with some Red cell ASAP! It probably won't do much good at this point though. Also if that colour is normal for your herd you have a big problem and need to get all of their cell counts up and worm heavily immediately. A fecal count would be ideal but in the mean time  i would worm them as soon as you can. Good luck and keep us up to date


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 8, 2017)

Alibo said:


> Her eyelid membranes were grey? If that is the case, she is severely anemic!


I think Lanthanum was looking at her eyeball, not the inside eyelid.

I'm sorry she's so on her own with this, and no posts in awhile have me worried...


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 8, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> I'm sorry she's so on her own with this, and no posts in awhile have me worried



X2


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2017)

X3 - hoping she found a way to get to the vet!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 8, 2017)

x4

Hate that the goats and people have to go through this


----------



## Alibo (Mar 8, 2017)

Ditto, hate it for both of youit's the worst feeling helpless


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

She didn't make it...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2017)

So sorry!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2017)

So very sorry.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you all very much for trying to help me in helping her. I'm so very sorry there was nothing I could do, she is a great loss to me. I was very close to her


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Alibo (Mar 8, 2017)

So sad


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm sure you all know how attached someone can get to a goat, and how hard it hits especially when you dedicate part of yourself to them and helping them be safe and comfortable. I got very attached to Addy when I was trying to make her friendlier, and was able to pet her every day. I love her very much and her loss hits me very hard. I thank you again for your condolences


----------



## TAH (Mar 8, 2017)

I am so sorry @Lanthanum!

You can tell she was very loved!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2017)

It is awful to lose them... They cannot be replaced, each one is unique. Someday, maybe we can look back and remember them without it bringing pain of their loss, but for now, it hurts... Its ok to cry if you can...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2017)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry, she was beautiful and I know you loved her. We do the best we can with what we have and sometimes it just isn't enough. You are a very brave young lady to have gone through this with no one there to help you. You sucked it up and did the best you could. Big hugs, I am so sorry.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 9, 2017)

Baymule said:


> My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry, she was beautiful and I know you loved her. We do the best we can with what we have and sometimes it just isn't enough. You are a very brave young lady to have gone through this with no one there to help you. You sucked it up and did the best you could. Big hugs, I am so sorry.



I can't say it better than this....


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry she didn't make it


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 9, 2017)

Im sorry you lost her. When I saw the picture of her laying on your lap it was a flashback to our first ewe. We didn't know she was pregnant and when her lamb did arrive she needed help. We got the lamb out but she couldn't get up. We brough her to the vet who started her on an Iv. She stayed at the vets for a few days before we were forced to put her down. She was a vegetable couldn't move and barely any eye motion. 

I know you did the best you did for your girl, and I know how hard it hurts but when all is said and done it is how we learn. Don't blame yourself it happEns even to the most experienced producers.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2017)

so sorry to hear


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 9, 2017)

Lanthanum said:


> Why did both does birth prematurely? Milk had not even begun to form in their udders. Is something wrong with my herd?


I am going to be very blunt, Before breeding again or bringing in anything new I think you should find a reliable vet and establish a relationship with them and your herd. Find out if there is something wrong with them to have caused this. Make sure everyone is up to date on vaccines and dewormed according to fecal counts not just to deworm them but to make sure you know what to deworm them for. Focus on finding out what is wrong and move on from there. There are many knowledgeable people here willing to help guild you on what to get, what needs to be done regularly and so on. 

I am truly sorry she did not make it.


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 9, 2017)

I plan on getting them all into the vet very soon. When I buried Addy just now, I saw she had something sticking out of her area. It was like a bubble, but it wasn't the afterbirth. She still hadn't passed that from what I saw. I didn't mess with it because even though she was dead I couldn't bear to hurt her, even if she couldn't feel it. It looked like an amniotic sack, but there was no baby inside. If I pushed on her belly even a little, it came out more, but it wouldn't go back in. Would this have any explanation to her death?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 9, 2017)

Could there have been another kid?


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 9, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> Could there have been another kid?


There wasn't anything in the sack, I was thinking about that too but it was just an empty bubble


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't think the sack had anything to do with her death. They can have a sack after they kid. There is always a chance that a kid was still inside of her, but the way she was in shock, unresponsive, and died fairly quickly I think ruptured uterus or a bad tear causing her to bleed out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 9, 2017)

Absolutely agree!


----------



## Lanthanum (Mar 9, 2017)

Okay... I thank you all for your advice through this, and I thank you very much for your condolences. It was very hard to lose my Addy <3


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 9, 2017)




----------

